# [SOLVED] Want to chage Windows 8 appearance



## Diproy50 (May 31, 2013)

I like Windows 8 for its - speed, start menu. But I dont like the theme. Its too boring. I like Windows 7 aero glass theme. I want to use it on windows 8.

Please tell me how can I easily do that by keeping windows 8 speed. I want to use 32bit.

And one more thing I need a windows 8 personaliztion software. That I can change the start menu icons and more...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Want to chage Windows 8 appearance*

Try classic shell Windows 8 Start Button - Start Menu for Windows 8


----------



## Diproy50 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Want to chage Windows 8 appearance*

Thank you spunk.funk. But I like Metro Screen and no need the start menu. sorry my typing mistake.

I just need the aero theme back. I need the close, minimize,maximize button back like win7.
I need the glass effect on titel bar

Totaly I need full windows 7, But need some features from windows 8. like- fastness, copy or move option, metro screen, task manager, lock screen, boot screen etc.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Want to chage Windows 8 appearance*

First off, Metro doesn't get replaced by using the Classic Shell just like the Desktop is still available in Windows 8. You can still access Metro. You can also choose what things you want or don't want with Classic Shell. If you don't want the Start Button you don't have to choose it.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Want to chage Windows 8 appearance*

You mean this

Hidden Secret Trick to Enable / Activate “Aero Glass” in Windows 8 “Aero Lite” Theme - Tweaking with Vishal

Haven't tried it yet but...


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Want to chage Windows 8 appearance*

Unfortunately the component of Windows 7 that enabled the Aero Glass effect (The DWM) is no longer present in Windows 8. This means that window transparency is gone. There are ways around this though.

You can use patchers to enable you to load third-party themes (just as you may have done with Windows 7 in the past). My favourite is UXStyle as this runs as a service instead of directly modifying system files.

Unfortunately though without the DWM these themes (even the aero replicas) will lack transparency. I know only of one project to restore this however it's far from a consumer-level product yet. If you're comfortable with editing your registry and don't expect a simple quick-fix I'd suggest you look to DWMHook.


----------

